# Online pharmacies



## davidw1963 (7 mo ago)

Anyone know if there are any online pharmacies that ship to Portugal? I've been getting generic sildenafil through my doctor here but it costs a fortune compared to UK. Looking for a site like Lloyds Pharmacy with online consultation. I've googled it but it's hard to tell the fake from the real.


----------



## BelleBeryl (Apr 14, 2014)

I order all sorts of OTC from medikamente-per-klick.de but never ordered rx meds. Their shipping costs are reasonable.


----------

